# College Football - Week 9



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Local Games
BYU - Bye Week. 
Washington (4) at Utah (17). Game day will be in SLC. 
San Diego State at Utah State

National Interest
Michigan (2) @ Michigan State
Baylor (8) @ Texas
Nebraska (7) @ Wisconsin (11)
Florida (14) @ Georgia
Boise State (13) @ Wyoming

Alabama and LSU are both on bye week before big showdown next week.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Local Games

BYU (-450) vs Bye Week - Cougs

#4 Washington (-10.5) at #17 Utah - Husks to cover and win

San Diego State (-6.5) at USU - SDSU to cover and win

National Interest

#2 Michigan (-20) at Michigan State - Michigan Covers and Wins

#8 Baylor (-2.5) at Texas - Hook Em Horns and Gig Em Frog-Cows

#7 Nebraska at #11 Wisconsin (-8 ) - Wisconsin wins and covers

#14 Florida (-5.5) at Georgia - Florida wins and covers

Upset Picks

#13 Boise State (-14) at Wyoming - Wyoming to cover and potentially upset

#10 West Virginia (-1) at Oklahoma State - Boone Picken Pokes to win

#15 Auburn (-2) at Ole Miss - Rebels will rebel

#3 Clemson (-2.5) at #12 Florida State - Doak Campbell fighting arrows win and cover.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Local Games
> 
> BYU (-450) vs Bye Week - Bye pulls the upset
> 
> ...


That's my story and I'm stickin to it


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

BYU vs Bye; Bye will turn the ball over 5 times and the cougs will still lose by 1. Also, 4 cheerleaders will be at Brick Oven trying to go for eating 19 pizzas in 5 minutes. They won't make it either. 
Utes vs Washington; Utah is too banged up to win, but they will cover. let's revisit this on Friday, if we hear that Marcus Williams is going to play. 
SDSU at Aggies. Suck Dog st. wins and covers.
Mich at MSU; Fighting Harbaughs win and cover.
Baylor at Tejas; "Hot seat" Strong lives another day and wins. 
Nebr vs Wisky; Wisky wins and covers. Nebr has only played cupcakes the entire year. 
Fla vs. Georgia; Gators win and cover.

Clemson vs. Fla st.(+5) I'll take the Seminoles to cover and pull the upset. 
Boise vs. Wyo; Boise wins but doesn't cover. 
WV vs Ok st. ; I'll take WV.
Auburn at Ole Maid; ole Miss in the upset.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Local Games
BYU - Bye Week. - Hopefully in the week off, they can figure out how to get Hill to make the mid range throws, and his receivers to not drop them.

Washington (4) at Utah (17). Game day will be in SLC. 
U-Dub is rolling. They won't lose until they play AFB or Michigan in the National Championship game in the CFP.

San Diego State at Utah State - Aztecs. Though I want the Aggies to win it. 

National Interest
Michigan (2) @ Michigan State - WOLVERINES! and it won't be close.
Baylor ( @ Texas - Texas wins at home.
Nebraska (7) @ Wisconsin (11) - Nebraska in the upset. Nebraska won't lose until they play Michigan in the B10 Title game.
Florida (14) @ Georgia - Florida. Chomp Chomp.
Boise State (13) @ Wyoming - Pokes get poked. Broncos by a bunch.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Local Games
> 
> *BYU (-450) vs Bye Week - Cougs*
> 
> ...


Well, at least Wyoming won.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I missed a couple, but that is it. Might be my best week yet!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Local Games
> 
> BYU (-450) vs Bye Week - Cougs
> 
> ...


As I watched the UofU vs Wash while lifting weights in the weight room I thought that the U looked good and even if they lost they would go up in the ratings.

They did! UofU is now #16 while Wash did not change at #4.

They both have good ground games. Wash was better on passing, on defense, and on special teams though.

It was a great game.


----------

